# The Brainy New Word Game



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Thought this idea looked good and we could try it -

RULES:  You MUST change 2 consonants and 1 vowel each time.  The letters you change MUST remain in their same order they appear in the word and may not be swapped to other positions.  They do not have to be next to each other.

You may optionally add and / or remove one letter, which may be in any part of the word.

Example: 

1:  white

2:  grater (changed w, h, i ; added r)

3:  bitten  (changed g, a, last r ; added t, dropped first r)

4: baker (changed i, t, n ; dropped t)

5:  sniper  (changed b, a, k, ; added n)

Hope it is not too complicated - to make it clear to the next person what you did, please indicate in brackets the three letters you changed and others you dropped or added as I did...)

6: _______________


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Proving difficult?

sniper - caped (changed s, i, r, dropped n)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> caped


opened (changed c, a, p, added o at the start)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

opened - solely  (added s in front, changed p to l, n to l, e to y and dropped the d)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> solely


irately (changed s to r, o to a, l to t and added i in front)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

irately

remedy (drop i,  change a to e,  change t to m, change l to d)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> remedy


recopy (changed m to c, e to o, d to p)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

recopy - cowboy ( change r to c, e to o, c to w; add in b and drop the p)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> cowboy


scowled (added s on the front, changed b to l, o to e, y to d)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

scowled - escaper (add e, o to a, w to p, drop l, change d to r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

escaper - eloped (s dropped, c to l, a to o, r to d)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> eloped


debated (added d on the start, changed l to b, o to a, p to t)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

debated - deformed (change b to f, a to o, t to r, add m)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> deformed


referred (changed d to r, o to e, m to r)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

referred 

demurred  (r to d, f to m, e to u)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

demurred - defined (changed m, u, r and dropped r)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> defined


decoded (changed f to c, i to o, n to d)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

decoded - recanned (changed d to r, o to a, d to n and added one n)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> recanned


recessed (changed a to e, and n to s twice)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

recessed - possessed ( rec changed to pos and one s added)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

possessed - finessed  (change pos to fin and drop one s)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> finessed


financed (changed ess to anc)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

financed  (change f to s; n to l;  a  to e)

silenced


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

silenced - patience ( sil changed to pat, i added and d dropped)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> patience


lenience (changed pat to len)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

nescience (changed pat to nes, added c)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> nescience


inscient (changed n to i, e to n, c to n, removed e)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

inscient - incisors (dropped s, added s after i, changed ent to ors)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> incisors


insiders (changed c to s, s to d, o to e)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

insiders - invoker (changed sid to vok, dropped s)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> invoker


inhalers (changed vok to hal, added s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

inhalers - pinafore (add p, drop h, change l to f, e to o, s to e)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> pinafore


pinecones (changed a to e, f to c, r to n, added s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

pinecones - finecomb  (changed p to f, n to m, e to b and dropped the s)  (finecomb should probably have a hyphen but I see it used as one word a lot)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> finecomb should probably have a hyphen but I see it used as one word a lot


I occasionally see "tooth-comb" (written by people who have confused a fine-toothed comb with a mythical "fine tooth-comb", I think!  ).



Melody Simmons said:


> finecomb


finesse (changed c to s, o to s, m to e, dropped b)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

finesse  

minors    (change f to m;  e to o;    s to r;  drop  the last e)

Melody:
Was taught English beginning in the 1950s.  According to our teachers back then,  letter  y could be either a vowel or consonant,  as in  rhythm.  Is the letter y allowed to function as a vowel in this game?  Thank you introducing it to us,  it has made some long unused  synapses, dendrites and related gray matter fire once again.
Now hope to use those revived brain processes to breathe new life into stories. 
A late Merry Christmas and early Happy New Year to you.


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> minors


mimic (changed nor to mic, dropped the s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> finesse
> 
> minors (change f to m; e to o; s to r; drop the last e)
> 
> ...


Gosh I don't know...a friend of mine taught me the game while we were waiting for something...and I liked it a lot. Not sure of its origins. My guess would be that Y can be both a vowel and consonant.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

minor (mic changed to nor)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> minor


tremor (changed min to rem, added t at the start)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> tremor (changed min to rem, added t at the start)


captor (dropped t, changed rem to cap and added t)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> captor


terror (changed cap to ter, dropped the t, added r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> terror (changed cap to ter, dropped the t, added r)


turbot (changed e to u, r to b and r to t)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> turbot


stereos (added s on the front, changed u to e, b to e, t to s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> stereos (added s on the front, changed u to e, b to e, t to s)


stepmom (changed r to p, e to m, s to m)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> stepmom


Stetson (capitalized the S, changed p to t, m to s, m to n)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> Stetson (capitalized the S, changed p to t, m to s, m to n)


But you did not change a vowel - you are supposed to change one vowel and two consonants...


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> stepmom (changed r to p, e to m, s to m)


Strepsil (added r, changed mom to sil) ("Strepsil" is a well-known brand name for throat lozenges)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> Strepsil


sternal (dropped the r, changed psi to rna)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

cranial (changed ste to cra, dropped r and added i)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> cranial


social (dropped c, changed cra to soc)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

female (changed soc to fem, dropped i and added e at the back)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

female  (change f to g;  e to a;    l to t)

gamate


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> gamate


acetate (added a on the start, changed gam to cet)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> acetate (added a on the start, changed gam to cet)


deflate (add d, change a to e, c to f, drop e, change t to l)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> deflate


respite (dropped d, added r, changed fla to spi)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

respite  (change r to m;  e to a;  s to g;  drop t)

magpie


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> magpie


moodier (changed agp to ood, added r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

monkey (change o to n, d to k, drop i, change r yo y)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> monkey


amended (added a, changed o to e, k and y both to d)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> amended (added a, changed o to e, k and y both to d)


folded (drop a, cgange men to fol)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> folded


branded (added b, changed fol to ran)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

branded 

finder  ( change b to f;  drop  r;  change  a to i;  changer  d to r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> finder ( change b to f; drop r; change a to i; changer d to r)


canter (changed f to c, in to a, d to t)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> canter


bolster (changed can to bol and added s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

bolster - painter (change b to p, o to a, add i, change l to n and drop s)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> painter


sparkler (added s, changed int to rkl)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sponger (changed ark to ong and dropped l)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> sponger


starter (dropped p, added t, changed ong to art)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> starter (dropped p, added t, changed ong to art)


gutter (drop s, change tar to gut)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> gutter


genders (changed utt to end, added s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

genders 

dangers  (change  g to d;  e to a;  d to g)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> dangers


dither (changed ang to ith, removed s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

puncher (changed dit to pun and added c)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> puncher


thatcher (added t and changed pun to hat)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

thatcher - thunder (changed atc to und, remove h)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

thunder 

sinker  (drop the t; change h to s;  u to i;  d to k)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> sinker (drop the t; change h to s; u to i; d to k)


canter (change si to ca and k to t)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> canter


candles (changed ter to dle, added s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

needless (changed can to nee, added s at back)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> needless


negates (changed edl to gat, removed s at the end)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

negates - migrated (changed ne to mi, added r and changed s to d)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> migrated


aspirated (changed mig to asp and added i)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> aspirated (changed mig to asp and added i)


dedicated (add d, change a to e, drop s, change p to d and r to c)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> dedicated


desolated (changed dic to sol)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

desolated - inviolate (change des to inv, add i, remove d)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> inviolate


chocolate (dropped i, added c, changed nvi to hoc)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> chocolate (dropped i, added c, changed nvi to hoc)


decorate  (drop the c, change h to d; o to e; l to r)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> decorate


delegated (changed cor to leg, added d)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

delegated

denigrates  (change l to n;  e to i;  add  r;  change d to s)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> denigrates


denervated (changed igr to erv, dropped the s, added d)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> denervated (changed igr to erv, dropped the s, added d)


generator (change d to g; drop v; change e to o; change d to r)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> generator


decorators (changed g to d, n to c, e to o, and added s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> decorators (changed g to d, n to c, e to o, and added s)


mediators (change d to m; c to d; o to i; drop r)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> mediators


vitiator (changed med to vit, dropped s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> vitiator (changed med to vit, dropped s)


vitamin (drop i; change t to m; o to i; r to n)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> vitamin (drop i; change t to m; o to i; r to n)


dopamine (change v to d; i to o; t to p; add e)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> dopamine


deracine (changed o to e, p to r, m to c)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> deracine (changed o to e, p to r, m to c)


kerosine (d to k; a to o; c to s)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> kerosine


profiler (changed k to p, removed e, changed s to f, changed n to l, added r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> profiler (changed k to p, removed e, changed s to f, changed n to l, added r)


crazier (changed p to c, o to a, f to z and dropped l)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> crazier


dreamer (changed c to d, changed a to e, added a, changed z to m, dropped i)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> dreamer (changed c to d, changed a to e, added a, changed z to m, dropped i)


grocer (change d to g; e to o; drop a; change m to c)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> grocer (change d to g; e to o; drop a; change m to c)


caper (changed g to c, dropped r, o to a, c to p)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> caper


lava (changed c to l, p to v, e to a, dropped r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> lava (changed c to l, p to v, e to a, dropped r)


tuba (change lav to tub)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> tuba


kudos (changed t to k, b to d, a to o, added s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> kudos (changed t to k, b to d, a to o, added s)


depose (change kud to dep and add e)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> depose


desire (changed pos to sir)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> desire (changed pos to sir)


presume (add p, change d to r, i to u and r to m)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> presume


wrestler (changed p to w, u to t, m to l, added r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> wrestler (changed p to w, u to t, m to l, added r)


blister (change w to b, r to l, e to i, drop l)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> blister (change w to b, r to l, e to i, drop l)


fasten (change b to f; drop l, i to a; r to n)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> fasten (change b to f; drop l, i to a; r to n)


olden (drop f, change ast to old)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> olden


under (changed ol to un, n to r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> under (changed ol to un, n to r)


manta (add m, change u to a and de to ta, drop r)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> manta


smarmy (added s and changed nta to rmy)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> smarmy (added s and changed nta to rmy)


wordy (change s to w; drop m; a to o; m to d)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> wordy (change s to w; drop m; a to o; m to d)


party (change wo to pa and d to t)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> party


penny (changed art to enn)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> penny (changed art to enn)


honky (change p to h; e to o; n to k)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> honky


banker (changed ho to ba, y to e, added r)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> banker (changed ho to ba, y to e, added r)


tender (change ba to te; k to d)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> tender


tennis (changed der to nis)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> tennis (changed der to nis)


Nazis (change ten to Naz and drop n)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> Nazis


artist (changed naz to art, added t)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> artist (changed naz to art, added t)


poetise (add p, change ar to oe, change t to e)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> poetise


elegise (changed po to el and t to g; didn't change meaning much)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> elegise (changed po to el and t to g; didn't change meaning much)


elevate (gis changed to vat)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> elevate


deletes (added d, changed vat to tes, removed e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> deletes (added d, changed vat to tes, removed e)


selector (change d to s; add c; e to o; s to r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

protector (add p, change sel to rot)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> protector


director (changed pro to dir, dropped t)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> director (changed pro to dir, dropped t)


disaccord (change r to s, e to a, t to c, add d)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> disaccord


disaster (changed cco to ste, removed d)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> disaster (changed cco to ste, removed d)


diameter (changed sas to ame)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> diameter (changed sas to ame)


diamond (change e to o; t to n; drop e; r to d)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> diamond


Chamonix (changed di to ch, d to i, added x)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> Chamonix (changed di to ch, d to i, added x)


spumoni (change ch to sp; a to u; drop x)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> spumoni


sermon (changed pum to erm, dropped i)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> sermon (changed pum to erm, dropped i)


certain (change s to c, m to t, o to a and add i)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> certain


abstain (changed cer to abs)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> abstain (changed cer to abs)


el-train (hope it's okay to change a consonant to a hypen? Changed the a to e; b to l; s to -; and added r. El-train is jargon for elevated trains found in NYC, Chicago, and some other cities.)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> el-train


restrain (changed el- to res)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> restrain (changed el- to res)


destroy (changed r to d; a to o; drop i; n to y)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

matron (changed de to ma, dropped s, changed y to n)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> matron (changed de to ma, dropped s, changed y to n)


batten (change m to b; r to t; o to e)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> batten (change m to b; r to t; o to e)


lactone (change b to l, t to c, e to o and add and e at the end)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> lactone


lesson (changed act to ess, removed e)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> lesson (changed act to ess, removed e)


photon (add p, change les to hot, drop s)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> photon


phrase (removed o, changed ton to ras, added e)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> greasy


groaned (change e to o, change s to n, change y to e, add d) - y counted as a consonant...


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> groaned


opined (changed gro to opi, dropped a)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> opined (changed gro to opi, dropped a)


pilot (dropped o, changed ned to lot)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> pilot


spider (added s, changed lot to der)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> spider (added s, changed lot to der)


grader (change spi to gra)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> grader (change spi to gra)


rarity (drop g, change der to rit and add y)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> rarity


orange (added o, changed rit to nge, removed y)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> orange (added o, changed rit to nge, removed y)


dodge (changed ran to dod and dropped o)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> dodge


enter (dropped d, changed odg to ent, added r)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> enter (dropped d, changed odg to ent, added r)


order (change ent to ord)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

sstroble said:


> order


sales (changed ord to sal, dropped r, added s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> sales (changed ord to sal, dropped r, added s)


static (added t, changed les to tic)


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> static


erotica (changed sta to ero, added a)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> erotica (changed sta to ero, added a)


verbile (add v, drop o, change t to b, change c to l and a to e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> verbile (add v, drop o, change t to b, change c to l and a to e)


wobble (change ver to mob; drop i)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> wobble (change ver to mob; drop i)


saddle (change wobb to sadd)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> saddle (change wobb to sadd)


bottle (change sadd to bott)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

bother

(t to h, l to e, and e to r)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> bother
> 
> (t to h, l to e, and e to r)


ratter (bo to ra; h to t)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> ratter (bo to ra; h to t)


austere (change rat to aus and add e at the end)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> austere (change rat to aus and add e at the end)


auricle (change s to r, drop t, change e to i, r to c, add l)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

articles

(change u to r, r to t, and add s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> articles
> 
> (change u to r, r to t, and add s)


missiles (change art to iss, add m and drop c)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> missiles (change art to iss, add m and drop c)


re-tiles ( change mis to ret; drop s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> re-tiles ( change mis to ret; drop s)


daisies (change re to da, add i, change t to s and drop l)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> daisies (change re to da, add i, change t to s and drop l)


bossier (change d to b; drop a; change i to o; add s; change s to r)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

bassoon

(change o to a, ier to oon)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> bassoon
> 
> (change o to a, ier to oon)


You're supposed to change 2 consonants and a vowel (though you may change them to anything), with the option of adding one letter and dropping one...just a friendly reminder...

crimson (add c, change bas to rim, drop o)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> You're supposed to change 2 consonants and a vowel (though you may change them to anything), with the option of adding one letter and dropping one...just a friendly reminder...
> 
> crimson (add c, change bas to rim, drop o)


Branson (change c to b, i to a, m to n)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

branded

(change son to ded)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> branded
> 
> (change son to ded)


blender (changed ra to le and d to r)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> blender (changed ra to le and d to r)


grander (change ble to gra)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> grander (change ble to gra)


sincere (changr ra to si, d to c, drop g, add e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

hanger

(change si to ha, c to g, omit last e)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> hanger
> 
> (change si to ha, c to g, omit last e)


gunnery (change ha to gu, g to n, add y)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

banners

(change gu to ba, and y to s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> banners
> 
> (change gu to ba, and y to s)


monsters (change ba to mo, second n to s, add t)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blisters

(change mon to bli)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> blisters
> 
> (change mon to bli)


blenders (change ist to end)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> blenders (change ist to end)


standers (change ble to sta)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> standers (change ble to sta)


sponges (change ta to po, d to g and drop s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

spinner

(change o to i, g to n, and s to r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> spinner
> 
> (change o to i, g to n, and s to r)


spammer (change inn to amm)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> spammer (change inn to amm)


limber (drop s; change p to l; a to i; m to b)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> limber (drop s; change p to l; a to i; m to b)


revere (change lim to rev, drop b and add e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

rebate

(change ver to bat)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> rebate
> 
> (change ver to bat)


presume (add p, change bat to sum)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

pressure

(change ume to sur, add e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> pressure
> 
> (change ume to sur, add e)


Meatsire (this is the official name of the royalty who appears on Burger King commercials; changed p to m; dropped r; add a; change s to t; change u to i)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> Meatsire (this is the official name of the royalty who appears on Burger King commercials; changed p to m; dropped r; add a; change s to t; change u to i)


misfire (change e to i, drop a, change t to s, change s to f)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

misled

(change fir to led, drop e)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

married (change isl to arr and add i)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

marvel

(change rie to vel, drop d)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> marvel
> 
> (change rie to vel, drop d)


driven (add d, change m to r; a to i; drop r; change l to n)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

craved

(change d to c, i to a, and n to d)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> craved
> 
> (change d to c, i to a, and n to d)


dreaded (change c to d; a to e; add a; change v to d)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

redeem

(drop d, change ad to de, change d to m)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> redeem
> 
> (drop d, change ad to de, change d to m)


rehire (drop an e, change dem to hir and add an e at the back)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

empire

(change reh to emp)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> empire
> 
> (change reh to emp)


space (drop e; change m to s; i to a; r to c)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

spill

(change ace to ill)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> spill
> 
> (change ace to ill)


sand (drop p and change ill to and)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

rink

(change sa to ri and d to k)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> rink
> 
> (change sa to ri and d to k)


spark (change rin to par and add s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> spark (change rin to par and add s)


tusk (drop s; change par to tus)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

trist

(add r, change u to i, and k to t)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> trist
> 
> (add r, change u to i, and k to t)


chesty (change tri to che and add y)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

guests

(change ch to gu, and y to s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> guests
> 
> (change ch to gu, and y to s)


guavas (est changed to ava)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

gravely

(change u to r, as to le, add y)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> gravely
> 
> (change u to r, as to le, add y)


gravure (change ely to ure - I'm counting y as a consonant here)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

craved

(change g to c, ur to ed, drop y)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> craved
> 
> (change g to c, ur to ed, drop y)


shove (change cra to sho and drop d)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

shift

(change ove to ift)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> shift
> 
> (change ove to ift)


sharp (change ift to arp)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> sharp (change ift to arp)


Thor's (change s to t; a to o; p to s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> Thor's (change s to t; a to o; p to s)


thank (ors to ank)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

theft

(ank to eft)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> theft
> 
> (ank to eft)


thorns (eft to orn, add s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

sharp

(change t to s, o to a, n to p, drop s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> sharp
> 
> (change t to s, o to a, n to p, drop s)


hunt (drop s, change arp to unt)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

fist 

(change hun to fis)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> fist
> 
> (change hun to fis)


grunt (change fis to run and add g)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> grunt (change fis to run and add g)


gland (change ru to la; t to d)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blare

(change g to b, nd to re)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> blare
> 
> (change g to b, nd to re)


broke (change lar to rok)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

brash

(oke to ash)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> brash
> 
> (oke to ash)


flush (bra to flu)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

crash

(change flu to cra)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> crash
> 
> (change flu to cra)


slush (change cra to slu)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> slush (change cra to slu)


alike (change s to a, us to ik, drop h and add e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

alter 

(change ike to ter, drop e)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> alter
> 
> (change ike to ter, drop e)


bicker (change alt to ick and add b in front)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> bicker (change alt to ick and add b in front)


docket (chage bi to do; r to t)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

docent 

(change ket to ent)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> docent
> 
> (change ket to ent)


latent (change doc to lat)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

lather

(change ent to her)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> lather
> 
> (change ent to her)


skitter (change la to ki, h to t and add s in front)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blotter

(change ski to blo)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> blotter
> 
> (change ski to blo)


blowing (change ter to win, add g and drop first t)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

barking

(change low to ark)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

barrels (change kin to rel and drop g, add s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

narrows

(change b to n, el to ow)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> narrows
> 
> (change b to n, el to ow)


regrows (change nar to reg)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

regress

(change ows to ess)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> regress
> 
> (change ows to ess)


rosiness (change egr to osi and add n)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

rosiest

(change nes to est, drop s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> rosiest
> 
> (change nes to est, drop s)


yummiest (change ros to yum and add m)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> yummiest (change ros to yum and add m)


craziest (change yum to raz, add c and drop one m)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

crayons 

(change zie to yon, drop t)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> crayons
> 
> (change zie to yon, drop t)


condone (drop the r, change a to o, y to n, add d and change s to e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

contour

(change d to t, ne to ur)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> contour
> 
> (change d to t, ne to ur)


pontoon (change c to p; ur to on)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> pontoon (change c to p; ur to on)


cartoon (change pon to car)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

carved

(change too to ved, drop n)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> carved
> 
> (change too to ved, drop n)


conned (change arv to onn)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

banner

(change co to ba, d to r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> banner
> 
> (change co to ba, d to r)


asunder (add a, change ba to su and and n to d)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> asunder (add a, change ba to su and and n to d)


dancer (drop a; change su to da; d to c)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

candor

(change d to c, ce to do)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> candor
> 
> (change d to c, ce to do)


sordor (change can to sor)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

sorbet

(change dor to bet)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> sorbet
> 
> (change dor to bet)


sunset (change orb to uns)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> sunset (change orb to uns)


bonnet (change su to bo; s to n)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

bounty

(change n to u, et to ty)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> bounty
> 
> (change n to u, et to ty)


crusty (change bo to cr and n to s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> crusty (change bo to cr and n to s)


fresh (change c to f; u to e; t to h; drop y)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> fresh (change c to f; u to e; t to h; drop y)


boost (drop f, change re to bo, add an o, change h to t)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

boats

(change ost to ats)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> boats
> 
> (change ost to ats)


combs (change b to come, at to mb)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

court

(change mbs to urt)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> court
> 
> (change mbs to urt)


board (change c to b, u to a and t to d)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> board (change c to b, u to a and t to d)


ground (add g; change b to r; a to u; r to n)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> ground (add g; change b to r; a to u; r to n)


yawned (change gro to yaw, drop u and add e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

yelled

(change awn to ell)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> yelled
> 
> (change awn to ell)


fellow (change y to f; ed to ow)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

fecal

(change llo to cal, drop w)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> fecal
> 
> (change llo to cal, drop w)


morale (change fec to mor and add e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> morale (change fec to mor and add e)


serrate (change mo to se; add r; change l to t)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> serrate (change mo to se; add r; change l to t)


liberate (change ser to lib and add e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

moderate

(change lib to mod)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> moderate
> 
> (change lib to mod)


enumerate (change mod to num and add e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> enumerate (change mod to num and add e)


abberate (change e to a; n to b; drop u; change m to b)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sstroble said:


> abberate (change e to a; n to b; drop u; change m to b)


ambulate (change b to m, er to ul)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

collate

(drop a, change mbu to col)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> collate
> 
> (drop a, change mbu to col)


column (change lat to umn and drop e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> column (change lat to umn and drop e)


clans ( drop o; change umn to ans)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

clown

(change ans to own)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

QT said:


> clown
> 
> (change ans to own)


clads (change own to ads)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

click

(change ads to ick)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> click
> 
> (change ads to ick)


chalk (change ick to alk)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

chill

(change alk to ill)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> chill
> 
> (change alk to ill)


choked (change ill to oke, add d)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

chump

(change oke to ump, drop d)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> chump
> 
> (change oke to ump, drop d)


revamp (change chu to eva and add r)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

revolt

(change amp to olt)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> revolt
> 
> (change amp to olt)


gestalt (change r to g, v to s, add t, o to a)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

estray

(drop g, change alt to ray)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> estray
> 
> (drop g, change alt to ray)


sunray (change est to sun)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

sentry

(change u to e, ra to tr)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> sentry
> 
> (change u to e, ra to tr)


pastry (change sen to pas)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

passel

(change try to sel)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

QT said:


> passel
> 
> (change try to sel)


pasture (change sel to tur and add e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

pastors 

(change ure to ors)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Scout said:


> pastors
> 
> (change ure to ors)


vectors (change pas to vec)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

raptors
(change vec to rap)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Scout said:


> raptors
> (change vec to rap)


rapidly (remove t, change ors to idl and add y)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

rappels

(change id to pe, y to s)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

SayWhat? said:


> rappels
> 
> (change id to pe, y to s)


gospel (change rap to gos, drop s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

gossip

(change pel to sip)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

ghost

(change os to ho, i to t, drop p)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

toast

change gh to to, change o to a

did I do it right?


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Great, Brendan!

tools

(change ast to ols)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Brendan Carroll said:


> toast
> 
> change gh to to, change o to a
> 
> did I do it right?


Yes, as long as you change two consonants and one vowel. They can be changed to anything - consonants or vowels. Then additionally you may drop one letter and add one letter.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

SayWhat? said:


> Great, Brendan!
> 
> tools
> 
> ...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

traits


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

treks

(change ait to eks, drop s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

truth

(change eks to uth)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

track

(change uth to ack)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

prayed

(change t to p, ck to ye, add d)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

prance

(change yed to nce)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

props

(change anc to ops, drop e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

claps

(change pro to cla)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Scout said:


> claps
> 
> (change pro to cla)


chokes (change lap to hok and add e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

champs

(change oke to amp)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Scout said:


> champs
> 
> (change oke to amp)


chest (amp changed to est and s removed )


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blast 
(change che to bla)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blows

(change ast to ows)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Scout said:


> blows
> 
> (change ast to ows)


draws (change blo to dra)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

drill

(change aws to ill)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

drags

(change ill to ags)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blogs

(change dra to blo)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blind

(change ogs to ind)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> blind
> 
> (change ogs to ind)


 grand (change bli to gra)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> grand (change bli to gra)


gross (change and to oss)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

grill

(change oss to ill)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> grill
> 
> (change oss to ill)


groups (change i to o, add u, change ll to ps)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

grinds

(change oup to ind)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> grinds
> 
> (change oup to ind)


trendy (change g to t, i to e, s to y)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

tricky

(change end to ick)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> tricky
> 
> (change end to ick)


rugby ( drop t, change ick to ugb)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

runner

(change gby to nne and add r)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Bonnies  (change ru to bo, add I, change r to s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

bonnets

(change ies to ets)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> bonnets
> 
> (change ies to ets)


sinners (change bo to si; t to r)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> sinners (change bo to si; t to r)


wonders (change si to wo; n to d)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

woolen

(change nd to ol, r to n, drop s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> woolen
> 
> (change nd to ol, r to n, drop s)


foolish (change w to f; en to is; add h)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

squish

(change foo to squ, drop l)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> squish
> 
> (change foo to squ, drop l)


squats (change ish to ats)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

quill

(drop s, change ats to ill)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

quack

(change ill to ack)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> quack
> 
> (change ill to ack)


quest (change ack to est)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> quest (change ack to est)


blasts (change que to bla; add s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blared

(change sts to red)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> blared
> 
> (change sts to red)


blinder )change ar to in; add d; change d to r)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

blocker

(change ind to ock)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> blocker
> 
> (change ind to ock)


bricked (change lo to ri; r to d)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

crashed

(change b to c, i to a, and k to h)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> crashed
> 
> (change b to c, i to a, and k to h)


credited (as to ed, add i, change h to t)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

creditors

(change ed to or, add an s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

creations

(change dit to ati, change r to n)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> creations
> 
> (change dit to ati, change r to n)


cheating (change r to h; drop o; change s to g)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

changing

(change eat to ang)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> changing
> 
> (change eat to ang)


bulging change cha to bul; drop n


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

lagging

(change bul to lag)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> lagging
> 
> (change bul to lag)


fudging (change lag to fud)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

begging

(change fud to beg)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> begging
> 
> (change fud to beg)


beginning (add I; change g to nn)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

sstroble said:


> beginning


I replaced 'inn' with 'iul':

new word: beguiling


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Brownskins said:


> I replaced 'inn' with 'iul':
> 
> new word: beguiling


refueling change b to r; g to f; I to e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

referring

(change uel to err)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> referring
> 
> (change uel to err)


defusing (change r to d; e to u; rr to s)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

sstroble said:


> defusing


ignited (replace 'us' with 'it', drop 'f', rearrange the rest)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

ignores

(change it to or, d to s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> ignores
> 
> (change it to or, d to s)


snared (drop I; change g to s; o to a; s to d)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

sstroble said:


> snared


pariah (change 's' to'p' / drop 'n' / change 'e' to 'i', / add 'a' / change 'd' to 'h')


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Brownskins said:


> pariah (change 's' to'p' / drop 'n' / change 'e' to 'i', / add 'a' / change 'd' to 'h')


messiah )par to mess)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

missing

(change e to i, ah to ng)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> missing
> 
> (change e to i, ah to ng)


ratting (miss to ratt)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

rather

(change tin to her, drop g)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> rather
> 
> (change tin to her, drop g)


dithered change ra to di; add ed


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

adheres

(drop d, change it to ad, change d to s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> adheres
> 
> (drop d, change it to ad, change d to s)


add-ons (her to don; drop e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

addled

(change ons to led)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

hustle

(add 'h', change 'add' to 'ust', drop 'd')


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Brownskins said:


> hustle
> 
> (add 'h', change 'add' to 'ust', drop 'd')


Bastille (change hu to ba; add I; change l to ll)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

stimulus 

1. drop 'ba'
2. change 'lle' to 'mul'
3. add 'us'


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Brownskins said:


> stimulus


spam-dufus (change ti to pa, add d; change l to f) --- what a writer becomes when his book does not sell


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

spasmodic

(add 's', add 'o', replace 'uf' with 'ic', drop 'us')


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

spastic

(change mod to tic, drop ic)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> spastic
> 
> (change mod to tic, drop ic)


spaced (change s to c; drop t; ic to ed)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

pranas

(drop 's', add 'r', 'ced' to 'nas')


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

prayed

(change nas to yed)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> prayed
> 
> (change nas to yed)


proven (change ay to ov; d to n)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

poach

(drop r, change ven to ach)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> poach
> 
> (drop r, change ven to ach)


react (change po to re; h to t)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

reels

(change act to els)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> reels
> 
> (change act to els)


field (change re to fi; s to d)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

fires

(change eld to res)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> fires
> 
> (change eld to res)


gates (change fir to gat)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

hides

(change gat to hid)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> hides
> 
> (change gat to hid)


hatter (change I to a, d to tt; s to r)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

handy

(change tte to ndy, drop r)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Scout said:


> handy
> 
> (change tte to ndy, drop r)


embody (change an to bo, h to m and add an e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> embody (change an to bo, h to m and add an e)


amply (change e to a; b to p; drop o; change d to l)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> amply (change e to a; b to p; drop o; change d to l)


tingly (add t, change amp to ing)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> tingly (add t, change amp to ing)


songs (change ti to so; l to s; drop y)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

signs

(change ong to ign)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> signs
> 
> (change ong to ign)


 tabs (change sig to tab, drop n)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> tabs (change sig to tab, drop n)


dotes (change tab to dot; add e)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

dings

(change ote to ing)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> dings
> 
> (change ote to ing)


ranged (change di to ra; add e; change s to d)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> ranged (change di to ra; add e; change s to d)


singes (change ra to si; d to s)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

silly

(change nge to illy, drop s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> silly
> 
> (change nge to illy, drop s)


Tabby (change sill to tabb)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> Tabby (change sill to tabb)


sissy (change tabb to siss)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

singe

(change ssy to nge)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> singe
> 
> (change ssy to nge)


dander (change si to da; g to d; add r)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> dander (change si to da; g to d; add r)


fines (change da to fi; drop d; r to s)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> fines (change da to fi; drop d; r to s)


faker (change in to ak; s to r)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

fails

(change ker to ils)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> fails
> 
> (change ker to ils)


gull (change fa to gu; drop I; change s to l)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

gaps

(change ull to aps)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> gaps
> 
> (change ull to aps)


bits (change gap to bit)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> bits (change gap to bit)


body (change its to ody)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> body (change its to ody)


barely (change od to ar, add e; change d to l)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

barked

(change ely to ked)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> barked
> 
> (change ely to ked)


furled (change ba to fu; k to l)


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

furtive

(change led to tiv, add e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Scout said:


> furtive
> 
> (change led to tiv, add e)


fur-hat (change tiv to hat, drop e)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> fur-hat (change tiv to hat, drop e)


further (add t; change at to er)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> further (add t; change at to er)


blather ( add b; change fur to lat)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> blather ( add b; change fur to lat)


flitter (change b to f; a to I; h to t)


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

sstroble said:


> flitter (change b to f; a to I; h to t)


gather (change f to g; drop l; change I to a; t to h)


----------

